# MLB Postseason Predictions



## ChileMass (Oct 4, 2004)

OK, Yankee fans - let's hear from you - 

Here's one fan's predictions:

ALDS:
Minnesota over Yanks in 4
Sox over Anaheim in 4
NLDS:
Houston over Atlanta in 5
St. Louis over Dodgers in 4

ALCS:
Sox over Minny in 6
Houston over St. Louis in 6

World Series:
Sox over Houston in 7  (remember Game 7 of WS in AL park this year)


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 4, 2004)

ALDS 
Yankees over Minnesota in 4 
Anaheim over Sox in 5 
NLDS
Atlanta over Houston in 5 
St. Louis over Dodgers in 5 

ALCS
Yankees over Anaheim in 7
St. Louis over Atlanta in 7 

World Series
St. Louis over Yankees in 7 (Yankees can't win the BIG one anymore)


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 4, 2004)

So Charlie - what part of NY are you from, anyway........??


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 5, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> So Charlie - what part of NY are you from, anyway........??



Brooklyn.  Where da' Bums beat the Yankees before they moved to LA...

Besides, St. Louis has the best record in MLB with a fellow who can Manage a World Series winner.  Torre can manage but he doesn't have the pitching to win it all.


----------



## skiguide (Oct 5, 2004)

fyi, some of us mainahs are doing happy hour today in Portland at rivalries to watch the game. 

PM me if interested in joining up


----------



## Joshua B (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm with the Mod. I like his picks.


----------



## SilentCal (Oct 5, 2004)

Minnesota over New York in 5
Anaheim over Sox in 5

Atlanta over Houston in 5
St. Louis over L.A. in 3


Anaheim over Minnesota in 6
St. Louis over Atlanta in 5

Anaheim over St. Louis in 7

All bets for the Sox are off if Vladimir Guerrero decides to be Superman.  Lifelong Expos fan here who hopes Vladi can do it,  but it would be nice to see a Sox-Yankees seven game classic again.


----------



## Max (Oct 6, 2004)

There can be only one prediction that you can bank on...that the Red Sox will once again do something unbelieveable that will just add to the overloaded level of angst among New England baseball enthusiasts.  Who will be the Bill Buckner of 2004?

Max


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 6, 2004)

> Who will be the Bill Buckner of 2004?



Pedro did it in 2003. Here's hoping tonight's not a repeat. If we come back to Boston 2-0 I think Arroyo will take us to the ALCS.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 6, 2004)

*Game 2 ALDS tonight - *

Pedro over Bartolo in an ugly, potentially high-scoring game.  Both teams will try to make the other pitcher throw a lot of pitches, and either could be out of the game by the 5th or 6th inning.  Anaheim has a stronger bullpen, but the Sox' pen is very good, too, and Timlin can pitch again tonight despite going 2 innings last night.  The Sox have the offensive and defensive edge, so in a long, drawn-out game, the Sox win 9-7.  Brew up some strong coffee and get out the toothpicks for the eyes.  With all the commercials, this game could go 3 1/2 hours or more, which means it could end at 130-200AM.....

*Bonus prediction - *

Leiber pitches brilliantly for 5 innings and gets shelled in the 6th.  Radke goes 7 strong, hands it over to the Minny bullpen and the Twinkies win 6-2, throwing Yankee Nation into a panic.......


----------



## pedxing (Oct 6, 2004)

Having watched every game of the 1967 World Series as a little kid, a perfect playoff series would be to have the Sox beat the Yankees and the Cardinals.

I'd predict it, but that would be going with my hopes - not logical calculations.


----------



## TenPeaks (Oct 7, 2004)

I predict the Sox will win the first game against the Angels 9 to 3 and the second game 8 to 3! My devine oracle won't be available for game 3 until Saturday morning.  :wink:


----------



## Zand (Oct 9, 2004)

My predictions...

Sox over Anaheim in 3 (I have this feeling I'll be right)
Yanks over Minnie in 5
Houston over Atlanta in 4
St. Louis over LA in 3

Sox over Yankees in 5 (at home)
Houston over St. Louis in 6

Sox over Houston in 7 (That's when they start burning down Boston)


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 10, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> ALDS
> Anaheim over Sox in 5



What the hell was I thinking?

The Sox looked like the BOYS of OCTOBER in this series!


----------



## Alpinista (Oct 11, 2004)

If the Sox looked like the boys of October in that series -- they were looking like the Yanks in October, not the Sox.  :wink: 

My predictions:
_ Sox over Yanks in 6
_ Houston over St. Louis in 5
_ Houston over Sox in 7

Yanks manage to find ways to win, but they don't have the pitching this year. So, I'll give them a couple of wins in the Sox series just because they seem to find ways to tie up the Sox.

Houston over Sox -- Clemens still has stuff to prove to Boston.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 11, 2004)

Never thought I'd hear you say so.

Must 've been the elevation gain from Norcross Pond to the summit of Mt Nancy that's affecting me tonight. 

Wow!


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 11, 2004)

That's a steep little trail, eh?


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 11, 2004)

Well to tell you the truth, yes it's a steep trail. I'd compare it to Owl's Head.

Yet it went quickly, and easily. Who one is with, and how much fun you're having determines how it goes!

Fun is good!

Life is good !!


----------



## Alpinista (Oct 13, 2004)

Is it too late to revise my Yanks-Sox prediction??? Gee, guess it won't be a Sox sweep!  :beer:


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 13, 2004)

Not to worry - the good news is that we can plug in Derek Lowe for Schilling, and the Sox will smack Jon Leiber around tonight.  We go back to Boston tied 1-1, which is just what we needed.  Sox take 2 out of 3 in Fenway over the weekend, and win it in NY next week.


----------



## Alpinista (Oct 13, 2004)

Actually, I do in fact believe that Pedro will pitch a masterful game tonight. He wants to prove the Yanks aren't truly his daddy -- and he wants to prove to Schilling that he's not out of the running for the Sox ace. Besides, how many friggin' times can the Yanks expect to smack him around?


----------



## Max (Oct 14, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Not to worry - the good news is that we can plug in Derek Lowe for Schilling, and the Sox will smack Jon Leiber around tonight.



OK.....so NOW what's the plan?    :lol:


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 14, 2004)

Max said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This will just make the Sox eventual triumph all the more epic.  All we have to do is win 4 of the next 5 against the Yankees in October.  Pretty simple.........


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 14, 2004)

Lowe in for Schilling? Then I'm worried! I'd rather see the Doctors come up with an ankle brace.

My prediction is that there will be some exciting games remaining!


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 15, 2004)

I think it's over for the Sox.  They may take one of the next two at Fenway, but that's it.  I can see it now:

"Uh, sorry Derek.  Kurt's getting the ball this game.  The ump said we can have him pitch from a wheelchair, which should still be better than the stuff you've been bringing lately." - Terry FrancoMa

I call St.Louis over the Yanks in 7.

A pessimist is rarely disappointed.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 18, 2004)

I didn't make it till 130AM to see Ortiz' home run, but at least they have a pulse.......only 3 more in a row to go.......


----------



## pedxing (Oct 18, 2004)

Errr... ummm.... How about them Pats??


At least the Sox have guaranteed they won't be swept - and we can still hope - after all they one 3 in a row vs. Anaheim, including two away games, exactly what they have to do in the next 3 vs. NY (of course it was the Angels, not the Yankees - and no Angel was on fire like Matsui has been).


----------



## Zand (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, if the Patriots can win 20 in a row, the Red Sox can very well win 4. Right now looks troubling, but Rivera will burn up again. :angry:


----------



## salida (Oct 19, 2004)

thats all I have to say


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2004)

Hell of a game last night.


----------



## Alpinista (Oct 19, 2004)

Regardless who wins this series, we've been treated to some awesome baseball. I'm soooooo tired though!  :beer:


----------



## SilentCal (Oct 19, 2004)

Dammed fine baseball!!!!!   It's a shame someone has to lose.   Gotta feel for Varitek having to try and catch that knuckleball.    :roll:


----------



## pedxing (Oct 19, 2004)

A great game.  Ortiz coming through again was no surprise.   The quality of the Red Sox relief pitching was a very pleasant surprise.

It was frustrasting to see Pedro left in a little too long - it seemed so obvious that he was, once again, tanking soon after 90 pitches.


----------



## pedxing (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow - just when I was thinking it was dumb to keep Bellhorn in there when the Sox could put Pokey in, Bellhorn goes and hits a 3 run homer.  Hat's off to Mark B!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 19, 2004)

5th inning, Bosox 8 hits to 3, 4-0 Boston on top. Maybe it's half over. I did predict the last games will be interesting. Do you find it interesting?! What a game, does it get any better than this?!
________________
Redsox baseball !!


----------



## Alpinista (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm exhausted! Thank goodness tonight will put an end to these late nights! :beer:


----------



## teachski (Oct 20, 2004)

OMG! Did you see A-Rod?  If you can't win fairly, cheat...slap (hit) the ball out of the competitions hand to get on base.

After seeing that, I am SO glad that the Red Sox won!


----------



## coreybyrnes (Oct 20, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> OMG! Did you see A-Rod?  If you can't win fairly, cheat...slap (hit) the ball out of the competitions hand to get on base. After seeing that, I am SO glad that the Red Sox won!



A-Rod... more like A-Fraud... that cheating sonuva...


----------



## pedxing (Oct 20, 2004)

Alpinista said:
			
		

> I'm exhausted! Thank goodness tonight will put an end to these late nights! :beer:



Actually, I'm hoping for another round of late nights - with Sox games played (and won)  in the Central time zone.


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 20, 2004)

Just wondering...
...anyone planning to watch the game tonight?!

Edit: 
Watching with friends at home?
Watching with friends at their place?
Watching at a sports bar?


----------



## teachski (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm watching the game as I sit at my computer getting some work done...The Sox scored 2 in the first inning and Damon just hit a GRAND SLAM and the score is not 6 to nothing in the 2nd. :beer: 

Poor, Poor, Yankees :lol:


----------



## Zand (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh man, Red Sox are blwing away the Yankees in Game 7 and it's snowing still. What's better?


----------



## skijay (Oct 20, 2004)

I am listening to the game on XM radio currently.   I do not have a TV in my computer room but I have my XM SkyFi boombox in here so I am tuned to ESPN Radio, channel 140.


----------



## teachski (Oct 20, 2004)

10 to 3 bottom of the 9th, Red Sox winning!    

It's about time someone put the Yanks in their place!

Hold the lead Sox, you can do it!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Oct 21, 2004)

Yankee Fans:  Whose *YOUR* Daddy? :lol:
10-3 Final :beer:  :beer:  :beer: :beer:


----------



## teachski (Oct 21, 2004)

:beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer: 
Yeah SOX!!!!!
 :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 21, 2004)

Woo-hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 21, 2004)

How exciting, the evil empire collasped ignominiously!
 
_________________
"All empires fall sooner or later." 
Boston president Larry Lucchino


----------



## jwind (Oct 21, 2004)

Today the American Medical Association issued an advisory that the Universal Choking Sign has been revised.

Old symbol:
http://timefortuckerman.com/photopost/data/500/7chokingsign.jpg

New symbol:
http://timefortuckerman.com/photopost/data/500/7yankee.jpg


----------



## SilentCal (Oct 21, 2004)

Truly outstanding baseball !!    Gee I wonder what shirt I'll wear tonight :roll:   (think Flags)    I wonder where Steinbrenner was.   Usually he always has his mug on TV watching the game.    Maybe he was watching  Return of the Jedi in his clubhouse!!!! :roll:


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm told by a coworker he ordered Fox to *not* show him on TV during the game.


----------



## Alpinista (Oct 21, 2004)

Why would Fox comply? It's not YES (the Yankees network) that carried the games, and the Yankees, as far as I can tell, wouldn't have a say in which network carried the games -- that's up to Major League Baseball.

And Fox would certainly want a great color shot from the game, and The Boss is it. They managed to grab some very expressive shots of Brian Cashman clearly miffed at the collapse.

Color me skeptical, but I can't imagine a TV broadcaster being willing to censor themselves. It's too good a story to pass up (yes, even this Yankees fan is saying that. See ... we're a realistic lot!)


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh, man - I have been out here in San Jose all week without a network connection (how's that possible in Silicon Valley?) till just now - I am LOVING all you Sox fans!!!!!!!

They won - they won - they won!!!!!  I have been waiting for this since 1967 - to beat the Yankees!!!!!!!!  1978 is gone forever!  

Bring on the Cards!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, my coworker's theory is that Steinbrenner can make their lives very difficult the next time Fox wants to place cameras to broadcast a game.

But it is true to a point ... we did not see a single shot of George during the entire game.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 22, 2004)

BTW - over 390 times I hit "redial" on the phone but alas, I did not get through to try to buy World Series tickets...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 22, 2004)

Your guess as to who the WS winner will be?  

I have to have hope:  Red Sox in a thriller game 7.


----------



## hammer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Letterman's Top Ten*

I thought that this might be appropriate to the topic...enjoy.

Letterman's Top Ten - 21 October


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 23, 2004)

*WORLD SERIES PREDICTION!!!*

Sox have better starting pitching and bullpen.  They have to keep the Cards big bats quiet (Pujols, Rolen, Walker, Edmonds, Sanders), and continue to hit.  Manny coming out of his RBI drought will be key, but Damon and Bellhorn need to hit in front of him.  

Wakefield wins Game 1 tonite because the Cards have not seen his knuckleball before.  If Schilling's doctors get him in game shape tomorrow, he should cruise.  Pedro can give us good starts and it shuold be a LOT warmer in St. Louis than here, but a road win will be tough.  If Lowe stays hot, he could win easily in Game 4.  But since the Sox lose the DH in St. Louis and must start Ortiz at 1st base, they lose some of their offense and defense out there.  Sox lose 2 out of 3 on the road.  Then they come back and win Game 6 at home with Schilling on the hill.

Sox in 6.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Oct 23, 2004)

Statistically speaking, the Cardinals have better pitching (regular season). They just don’t have an ace(s). Missouri’s weather is a lot like Boston’s…I know I did basic training there at Ft. Leonard Wood.

I see the Red Sox perhaps wrapping this series up early.  Momentum is huge in baseball and I would give that edge to the Sox.

The 2-3-2 format favors the team with the three. Larry Bird said this years ago when leagues switch over to it, and I agree.  

I can’t wait!!


----------



## pedxing (Oct 24, 2004)

I was just reflecting on the 1967 series with the Cardinals.  As a little kid, I was totally wrapped up in the Sox.  Any softball or catch game (we had one that involved taking turns bouncing a tennis ball against the side of a building while the others tried to catch it) would be full of people anouncing their actions as if the were one of the Sox ("and Rico gets it on a bounce and rifles it over to first").

Looking over the series, it makes it clear to me how important small details are and how one contest spills into the next.  Bob Gibson was awesome as the ace for the Cardinals, pitching 3 complete games and giving up only 3 earned runs (for an ERA of 1.00).  Lonborg was awesome in his first two appearances, winning both.  The two met up in game 7, Gibson having pitched and won games 1 and 4, Lonborg having pitched and won games 2 and 5.   Lonborg with 2 days rest was weak in game 7 (6 earned runs in 6 innings), while Gibson was strong (3 hits, 2 earned runs in a complete game) and the Sox went down hard in Fenway.  

The Sox were in a tight pennant race, winning the pennant by one game and clinching on October 1st.  If I remember right, the Sox used Lonborg that day because he was their ace and decided against pitching him on October 4, the first day of the series as he would get only 2 days rest.  The Cardinals clinched their pennant long before the end of September, winning by about ten games - which allowed them to ensure that Gibson's arm was rested.

Gibson, became the 5th pitcher to win 3 games in a World Series.  If the Sox Lonborg had been better rested for game 7, he might have acheived that instead.  Only one pitcher has managed that feat since then.

http://www.baseball-almanac.com/ws/yr1967ws.shtml

edit:  I double checked, and indeed Lonborg pitched a complete game on October 1 against the Twins, allowing 3 runs, 2 earned in the game that clinched the pennant.


----------



## Stephen (Oct 25, 2004)

ON the way back from NIagara we stopped on the mass pike for some good lold American McDonald's.

AS we walked out we were talking about finding a station to hear the game. After travelling >200 miles in NY, I said "Hey, we're not in NY anymore." I then shouted at the top of my lungs, "YANKEES SUCK!"

A moment later, the guy walking in front of us jumped into his car... with a NY plate. 

Needless to say my wife nad I spent the next 3 minutes in the car laughing our heads off. Poor guy.

-Stephen


----------



## Alpinista (Oct 25, 2004)

Great bit of history, Pedxing -- thanks for the memories! 

I have to say that even as a die-hard, life-long Yankees fan, it's hard not to like these particular Sox. 

Thought you'd appreciate this takeoff on the Lord's Prayer that has begun circulating. The original version has a funny Jesus type of "painting" that features about bunch of different Sox players in pose. Anyway ... here it goes: 

Our Papi, Who art in Fenway
Hallowed by thy team.
Thou kicketh ass,
On Yankee grass,
And at home, as you did in the Bronx.

Give us this year our shiny rings,
And forgive us our talk of curses,
As we forgive those who talk of curses against us.

And lead us not into extra innings,
But deliver us from choking.

For thou art the Schilling,
And the Pedro,
And the D-Lowe,
For ever and ever.

Damon.


 :lol:


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 26, 2004)

Great! Thanks for sharing Alpinista. 

First time was here that I read it. 
________________
See you in the mountains!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 26, 2004)

*Back on topic!*

It's the top of the 6th. 
10:20 pm. 
Sox 4, St. Louis 0.
Pedro out-pitching Suppan.
Let's see who wins.
Was there any doubt?!
Guess who wins.
________________
Feed back!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 27, 2004)

It's about time Pedro pitched well enough to earn a win.  :beer: 

I trust DLOWE to pitch well also, however the Cardinals didn't have the best record in the MLB for nothing...I'm hoping for the SERIES WIN tonight but I'll take in any of the remaining games...

GO SOX!!!!


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 27, 2004)

Even though they're up 3-0, even though Dreek Lowe is on the mound and he's been great lately, and even though they only need one of the next four games and could win it all on any of the next several nights, I am a bundle of nerves, my stomach is in knots, and I could throw up at almost any moment.  I just want this over and won........if it's 15-0 in the second inning I can probably relax and enjoy it........

It's kinda hard to believe this thing could come to an end tonight - !!

Go Red Sox - !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephen (Oct 27, 2004)

What do you call a couple dozen guys sitting around watching the World Series?






-The Yankees.


----------



## teachski (Oct 27, 2004)

*World Champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WAY TO GO SOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer: :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: World Champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				teachski said:
			
		

> WAY TO GO SOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:



teachski, You beat me to it.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 27, 2004)

*.....What does one say.....*

...the last 15minutes were pretty much akin to the Saturday afternoon in 69'...watching Armstrong set the LEM down on the moon....
The only thing to be added was in big letters across the screen....
Red Sox...MLB CHAMPS!

 :beer:


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 28, 2004)

Wooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pedxing (Oct 28, 2004)

Excellent!!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 28, 2004)

Red Sox

World Champions!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2004)

]HOW 'BOUT THEM SOX???!!!!  UNREAL!!! LET'S HOPE THIS MEANS that Hell has frozen over and that the skiing this year will be UNREAL!!!!!   8)


----------



## skijay (Oct 28, 2004)

I can now and most likely everybody else here can get some sleep!


----------



## Max (Oct 28, 2004)

I suppose this means that we all look forward to 2090.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 29, 2004)

pedxing said:
			
		

> Having watched every game of the 1967 World Series as a little kid, a perfect playoff series would be to have the Sox beat the Yankees and the Cardinals.
> 
> I'd predict it, but that would be going with my hopes - not logical calculations.




Gotta hand it to pedxing - he got the picks exactly right.  I had the Sox winning, but I had them beating Houston in 7.  Nice work, pedxing!!

I am SO HAPPY the Sox finally won it all.  I went to high school and college in NY state, and most of my friends and half my family are Yankee fans.  It's great to finally have the justification to tell them to stuff it.  

In my own little pea-brained mind, my ultimate fantasy would be to be Tiger Woods.  But if I can't be Tiger, all I want is to be Tom Brady.  And if I can't be Tom Brady, all I want is to be Theo Epstein.  Just trying to keep my expectations realistic............


----------



## pedxing (Oct 29, 2004)

LOL Chile - I guess sometimes wishful thinking doesn't get you in trouble.

I saw most of game 4 with my cousin, who had been a Yankee Fan up until this year.  He was thrilled, but I had to give him a little grief - what right did he have to enjoy this so much - in his very first year as a Sox fan, when they'd been breaking my heart for almost 40 years.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 29, 2004)

Happy is not appropriate enough word to declare my feelings...sweeping the Angels, coming from behind and drubbing the Yankees then winning in 4 over the team with the best record in MLB...Red Sox fans are dancing on a cloud...

I was wrong about the manager Terry Francona.  By coming from behind to beat Torre and jumping out to sweep Scioscia (Angels) and LaRussa (Cardinals), he proved to the world is a very good Manager.  This year's BEST.

With talent research and judgement like that, I believe I need to look into John Henry's investment company....

I almost forgot, Yankee's Suck!


----------



## SilentCal (Oct 29, 2004)

I've kinda been spoiled this year.    The Sox winning,  The Pats putting an amazing run together  (imagine that they will not get the front page for a week or so) and my beloved Habs bouncing the Bruins in another great comeback.   Who knows when Hockey will start again.   Geez what am I going to watch for sports during the week?


----------

